# This years vacation is now over.... where's the recliner!



## hauntedtexan (Apr 26, 2017)

Just got back from my home town, North Tonawanda, NY, pigged out on Platters Orange chocolate sponge candy and saw old friends and what's left of the family. Now, I am back in my recliner and will check my eyelids for holes for the next 12 hours.... I drove and made it in a bit over 20 hrs and a few extra pain pills when I parked for the night....ouch. I just bet y'all never even knew I was gone....:lofl:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome home.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome back, weary traveller!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2017)

Glad you had a good vacation Haunted!


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2017)

There's no place like home, there's no place like home....


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2017)

Come to think of it, it did seem a little quiet around here Haunt ...  

Just had some family members make a 16 hr.  non-stop trip due North.  They had so much fun doing it, they are going to  try it again in a few months ...(much younger though).


----------



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2017)

Road trips are fun...or they used to be.  I'm getting to the age where I don't care to drive more than a couple of hours....our monthly trips to Kansas City to visit the kids, grandkids, and casinos, is about all I care for anymore.  We fly out to Las Vegas a couple times a year...just came back Sunday from our annual Spring trip there.  These monthly trips help break up the routine, and work out better for us than taking a long 2 week vacation, anymore.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 26, 2017)

I found that leaving about 8pm and driving at night until 7am is so peaceful. I buy audio books on ebay to listen to. time just flies by and traffic is about non existent. I learned from the sheriffs department I was with, that you won't be stopped at 3-5 mph over the speed limit. God bless cruise control.... Got very tired of dealing with people and even drove big rig for 2 years and 280,000 miles w/no tickets or accidents, also found so many places I never want to visit again and so many very strange people.... :nose-pick:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome home. Glad your trip went well.What would we do without our recliners.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 26, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed the vaca.  Long road trips aren't really an option here in the Islands.  (A circumference trip around the Big Island is about 220 miles.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2017)

Glad you made it home safe!!!

Did you stop at Ted's for a Sahlen's hot dog?


----------



## Chucktin (May 3, 2017)

I'm back also from a Chicago trip (hometown). A week with 3 days of overfeeding, 2 days traveling, but 4 glorious days of walking and visiting the city!
Vacations are great, especially vacating from the vacation afterward!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

